# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Trục A Lenamhai

## Lenamhai

Mỏi mắt ngóng chông cuối cùng cũng tìm được con bồ nhí đáng yêu haha





Giờ đang ngâm cứu làm bộ gá vuông góc và canh tâm cho em nó là xong

CÓ người đang dòm ngó ngoài kia kaka

----------

Boyred2000, Khongnickname

----------


## vuthanh

2 anh này đang chơi tenis hay sao vậy ta

----------


## CKD

Ủa.. cái này.. nhớ nó có cách nay mấy năm rồi mà ta? Ông này giấu đồ kỹ quá, lâu nay cầm đèn soi hoài mà ko thấy à.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mai tui đặt cái ông nhòm sát nhà ông, mấy hôm qua chơi mà chẳng thấy được em nó gì hết...........nhưng mà bây giờ thì đây không thèm nữa nhá.... đây có nhiều hàng òiiii. Mai khoe mấy cái cho ông xem, xem con bồ nhí của ông với tui ai chân dài hơn nhé.

----------


## Lenamhai

Với chùm Nam thì có nghĩa lý gì đâu nhưng với tui nó như vật bảo bối phải diếm cho kỹ kẻo có người dòm ngó kakaka
Gà ở nhà ta ví như con công con Phượng
Về nhà người chỉ là con quạ con cú người ơi kakaka

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hk0569

mấy bác trong nam gần bãi hàng nhật về nhiều hàng độc ko à nhìn nhỏ dải, còn ngoài miền trung em toàn hàng hiếm về thôi .

----------


## Nam CNC

trời đất bác thích thì chúng em chia sẽ thôi, nhưng cho chúng em ít lời tí, qua web mới em có cách làm việc mới, bảo đảm các bác có cơ hội mua hàng ngon giá phải chăng, đồ ngon thì giữ lại 1 cái xài thôi , còn những cái khác bán hết hen.

----------


## Lenamhai

Sẽ có chính sách ưu tiên anh em vùng sâu vùng xa đặc biệt biển đảo của tổ quốc thân yêu kaka phải không bác Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ đúng rồi anh ạ miễn là ông nội bưu điện đến đó hehehe.

----------

